
Buy Nothing Day - chippy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buy_Nothing_Day
======
LordFrith
Snopes claims Nov 25 is not the biggest shopping day of the year.

When I first moved away to college, I found a copy of Adbusters in a bookstore
and I thought it was one of the most amazing things ever. Eventually I decided
it was too smug even for me.

This author has a lot of the same thoughts I did:

[http://streetcarnage.com/blog/adbusters-landfill-of-the-
ment...](http://streetcarnage.com/blog/adbusters-landfill-of-the-mental-
environment/)

I think the magazines Vice and Colors were targeted at the same market as
Adbusters, but had a much greater impact.

------
adwww
I feel like this movement would be more noticeable and eventually disruptive
if it were... I don't know? Any other day of the year!

